# Concentrações de gases-estufa são as maiores em 800 mil anos



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2008 às 17:21)

Mais um estudo sobre os gases com efeito de estufa:


_"*Concentrações de gases-estufa são as maiores em 800 mil anos*

As concentrações actuais de gases causadores do efeito estufa na atmosfera são as mais elevadas dos últimos 800 mil anos, revelam dois artigos publicados na edição de hoje da revista Nature. 
A investigação, feita por membros do European Project for Ice Coring in Antarctica (Epica), consistiu na análise de amostras de gelo retiradas a mais de 3 mil metros abaixo da superfície na Antártica. No primeiro artigo, o grupo analisou a concentração de dióxido de carbono enqaunto no outro analisou a concentração de metano. 

«A principal conclusão é que as concentrações actuais desses gases estufa não têm paralelo no passado», disse Edward Brook, da Universidade do Estado de Oregon, nos Estados Unidos, ao comentar os estudos. 

Bolhas de ar presas no gelo permitiram aos cientistas analisar a composição atmosférica entre 650 mil e 800 mil anos atrás. Estudos anteriores tinham estimado as concentrações nos últimos 650 mil anos.

A conclusão é que as concentrações actuais de dióxido de carbono e de metano, dois grandes responsáveis pelo efeito de estufa, são bem mais elevadas. A do primeiro, por exemplo, que hoje se situa em 380 partes por milhão (ppm), ficou no período estudado entre 180 ppm e 260 ppm. 

O valor menor é o mais baixo já encontrado em estudos feitos no gelo antártico. As pesquisas também destacam a estreita correlação entre as concentrações dos gases e a temperatura e o clima no planeta. 

«Verificámos que o dióxido de carbono atmosférico esteve fortemente relacionado com a temperatura na Antártica durante oito ciclos glaciais, mas com concentrações significativamente menores entre 650 mil e 750 mil anos atrás», destacaram os autores.

«Esses ciclos naturais que ocorrem em cada dezenas ou centenas de milhares de anos podem ajudar-nos a compreender as forças que controlaram ou influenciaram o clima no passado e também as implicações das mudanças actuais no futuro do planeta», disse Brook."_

_in_ Diário Digital


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 18:40)

Claro, é por isso que ainda existem desertos devem ser algum acidente da natureza 

Já para já á 800 mil anos os indices de CO2 eram tão elevados porque?? devia ser dos carros da época.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2008 às 18:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro, é por isso que ainda existem desertos devem ser algum acidente da natureza
> 
> Já para já á 800 mil anos os indices de CO2 eram tão elevados porque?? devia ser dos carros da época.



Parece-me a mim que há 800 mil anos, as quantidades de CO2 teriam origem unicamente natural (vulcões, plantas...), enquanto que actualmente existe um outro "produtor" de CO2 - o HOMEM, em todas as suas vertentes (Indústria, transportes, energia...), dai termos quantidades superiores. 

Nunca ninguém disse que as produções de CO2 eram muito reduzidas há 800 mil anos atrás....até porque assim de repente estou a ver inúmeras razões para o contributo *natural* de CO2 ser maior nessa altura do que actualmente.


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 01:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me a mim que há 800 mil anos, as quantidades de CO2 teriam origem unicamente natural (vulcões, plantas...), enquanto que actualmente existe um outro "produtor" de CO2 - o HOMEM, em todas as suas vertentes (Indústria, transportes, energia...), dai termos quantidades superiores.
> 
> Nunca ninguém disse que as produções de CO2 eram muito reduzidas há 800 mil anos atrás....até porque assim de repente estou a ver inúmeras razões para o contributo *natural* de CO2 ser maior nessa altura do que actualmente.



Ecobcg, com algumas pessoas o esforço pode parecer inglório. Mas o caminho é esse, não deixar que a ignorância tome conta do forum. Pode ser frustrante tentar discutir de forma séria com determinadas pessoas que não devem sequer ter conhecimentos rudimentares de física, quimica, atmosfera ou clima, mas cabe a todos os utilizadores lutar para que este espaço não se transforme numa palhaçada ignorante.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 21:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro, é por isso que ainda existem desertos devem ser algum acidente da natureza
> 
> Já para já á 800 mil anos os indices de CO2 eram tão elevados porque?? devia ser dos carros da época.



Mário 

Já ouviu falar, certamente, dos ciclos de milankovitch e do forçamento orbital.

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/search?q=orbital+forcing


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2008 às 23:49)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Mário
> 
> Já ouviu falar, certamente, dos ciclos de milankovitch e do forçamento orbital.
> 
> http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/search?q=orbital+forcing



Sim sim...

Mas descobri recentemente que são os oceanos que controlam os nives de CO2 na atmosfera por isso eles vão continuar a aumentar mesmo que a raça humana seje extreminada da face do planeta  quando o oceano gela retem CO2 e vapor de água quando aquece liberta CO2 para atmosfera tal como vapor de água.


----------



## José M. Sousa (23 Mai 2008 às 11:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim sim...
> 
> Mas descobri recentemente que são os oceanos que controlam os nives de CO2 na atmosfera .



É verdade, os oceanos são um dos "sumidouros de carbono". No entanto, há limites para essa absorção e, pelos vistos, 

http://climateprogress.org/2007/10/22/big-news-the-ocean-carbon-sink-is-saturating/

a sua capacidade de absorção está a ficar saturada, o que significa que temos problemas pela frente.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mai 2008 às 13:19)

Tratando-se de um tema, bastante complexo, vou deixar apenas algumas linhas de orientação, acerca do que penso e tenho lido:

- De facto, a análise das amostras de gelo em profundidade evidenciam que em 800000 anos passados na Antartida, nunca houve tão grande % de CO2 no gelo como na actualidade.

É preciso ter cuidado ao analisar os dados, porque:

1. Trata-se da Antartida, será que o local poderá ser estimativa para todo o globo?
2. Trata-se da % de CO2 no gelo, pelo que representa uma aferidor da taxa de produção de CO2/consumo de CO2. Ou seja, não significa necessáriamente uma maior produção, poderia significar um menor consumo e/ou menor absorção do CO2.

Como sabemos, o CO2 é absorvido pela água sendo que quanto maior a temperatura, menor a sua capacidade de absorção. Mas o CO2 é também consumido pelo processo de fotossintese, que está presente não só nas árvores, nas plantas mas também nas algas e no fitoplancton!

E aqui convém que seja sublinhada a importância do Ciclo do CO2 bem como do Ciclo do Enxofre, ver: 

http://allchemy.iq.usp.br/pub/metabolizando/bd57001r.doc

É muito importante o contributo das algas e do fitoplancton! Trata-se de um mundo extremamente complexo ainda não completamente compreendido, pois estamos a falar de cadeias alimentares. São seres, que precisam de nutrientes para se desenvolverem e em especial do Ferro para consumirem o CO2, para produzirem O2 e DMS (composto ligado à formação de nuvens, intervindo no albedo do planeta, relacionado com o ciclo do enxofre).

Podemos dizer que hoje em dia, com a poluição marinha que temos, não lhes faltam nutrientes (nitratos, fosfatos e outros..) resultantes da industria e portanto da actividade humana. Podiamos até intervir incrementando os níveis de ferro nos oceanos para favorecer os ciclos de CO2 e de enxofre, mas desconhecendo toda esta complexa cadeia alimentar, podiamos inclusivé estar a condenar o seu equilíbrio, e até destruir este mecanismo de resposta biológica que interfere sem dúvida alguma nos níveis de CO2, na formação de nuvens, no albedo do planeta, no Clima!

3. O CO2 à pressão atmosférica é sólido a -78ºC. Já deve ter ocorrido depósitos de CO2 a essas temperaturas nas calotes polares. Não encontraram nenhuma?

4. Ainda vão retirar amostras de gelo a maiores profundidades, pelo que vamos estar atentos. Penso que seria bom conhecer as correntes marinhas nessas épocas, a presença de vulcões marinhos ou não ao redor da Antartida, influenciaria os ciclos de CO2 e de Enxofre.

Como podem constatar, é mmmmmmmuito complicado analisar seja o que for!

Vou aproveitar o fim de semana para aprofundar mais conhecimentos nesta área dos ciclos de enxofre e de CO2.


Abraço a todos


----------



## José M. Sousa (23 Mai 2008 às 13:45)

Paulo H disse:


> Podiamos até intervir incrementando os níveis de ferro nos oceanos para favorecer os ciclos de CO2 e de enxofre, mas desconhecendo toda esta complexa cadeia alimentar, podiamos inclusivé estar a condenar o seu equilíbrio, e até destruir este mecanismo de resposta biológica que interfere sem dúvida alguma nos níveis de CO2, na formação de nuvens, no albedo do planeta, no Clima!
> 
> Como podem constatar, é mmmmmmmuito complicado analisar seja o que for!



Sobre o fiasco da fertilização dos oceanos:

http://climateprogress.org/2008/02/...-offset-plan-sinks-without-a-trace-of-iron-y/

seguir os "links", nomeadamente:

http://climateprogress.org/2007/07/26/rule-three-of-offsets-no-geoengineering/

18 leading experts from 13 countries, who comprise the Scientific Steering Committee of the Surface Ocean–Lower Atmosphere Study (SOLAS)–a leadin group studying the ocean-atmosphere system–went to the trouble of issuing a “Position Statement on Large-Scale Ocean Fertilisation” last month:

    Large-scale fertilisation of the ocean is being actively promoted by various commercial organisations as a strategy to reduce atmospheric CO2 levels. However, the current scientific evidence indicates that this will not significantly increase carbon transfer into the deep ocean or lower atmospheric CO2. Furthermore, there may be negative impacts of iron fertilization including dissolved oxygen depletion, altered trace gas emissions that affect climate and air quality, changes in biodiversity, and decreased productivity in other oceanic regions. It is then critical and essential that robust and independent scientific verification is undertaken before large-scale fertilisation is considered. Given our present lack of knowledge, the judgement of the SOLAS SSC is that ocean fertilisation will be ineffective and potentially deleterious, and should not be used as a strategy for offsetting CO2 emissions.


----------



## José M. Sousa (23 Mai 2008 às 13:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas o CO2 é também consumido pelo processo de fotossintese, que está presente não só nas árvores, nas plantas mas também nas algas e no fitoplancton!



Pois é, quanto à fotossíntese pelas árvores, a coisa também não parece lá muito reconfortante:

http://climateprogress.org/2008/01/...-trees-thanks-to-accelerating-carbon-dioxide/


«The effects, so far largely overlooked by climate modellers, Nature magazine said, could severely erode or even remove the ability of tropical rainforests to remove carbon dioxide from the air as they grow.»

http://climateprogress.org/2008/04/...le-tree-kill-releases-more-carbon-than-fires/

e ainda: 

http://climateprogress.org/2007/07/26/carbon-sinks-threatened-by-increasing-ozone/

«Rising levels of ozone pollution over the coming century will erode the ability of plants to absorb carbon dioxide from the atmosphere, a new climate-modelling study predicts.»


----------

